

Storing and Sending Bitcoins Directly from Your Brain using BrainControl - m_smalley
http://braincontrol.me

======
basher
This thing is so experimental that it may just make your head explode...
Especially if you forget your password, as that is the only way to recover any
stored Bitcoins!

